# Bees in entrance of swarm trap for over a week.



## Sickdog5 (Jun 8, 2016)

If they are bringing in pollen then they have moved in. Could just be foragers.


----------



## Shaken71 (Feb 10, 2017)

Scout bees will often visit a prospect location for upwards of 2 weeks sometimes before making a decision.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Scout bees will number about a dozen at a time and will be checking out their prospective diggs like you would an apartment. 
Robber bees however will number in the dozens and will have purpose in their actions such as flying in and out and not wasting time.
What does your trap consist of?


----------



## GregH (Aug 4, 2016)

trap is the size of a 10 frame single deep box with 5 frames in it. I have caught several swarms in this style box this year. but these are just hanging out.


----------



## hankstump (Jul 30, 2014)

That many visitors is a good sign, to say the least. But guessing on a move in date is best done with a pair of dice. Your trap may be scouted by several different colonies, and they may be on different timelines, or not. My friend saw two swarms come into his yard in 30 minutes the other day. He hasn't seen any action since. As Shaken said, they may take a while to come, if they are coming. They will start scouting as soon as they decide to start building queen cups. Lots of things can happen between a queen cup in a hive and a swarm in your box. But you are still in the running. Now you just need 10,000 girls to vote for you. No problem. 

Phil in Fremont


----------

